

Why isn't email programmable? - compphi
http://compphi.com/2012/04/26/why-isnt-email-programmable/

======
millzlane
That sounds like something the email clients could fix.

------
paolopatron
Because you have to visit <http://techiest.blogspot.com/> more often to know
more about technology! Peace out! ;)

